

Twitter’s stock hits record low as takeover rumors heat up - nordic_nomad
http://venturebeat.com/2015/08/03/twitters-stock-hits-record-low-as-takeover-rumors-heat-up/

======
dimbirol
>[...] Twitter is the acquisition target of two separate companies, possibly
Google and Facebook.

What's Google going to do with Twitter? If you want to comment on a youtube-
video you'll then have to tweet? But with your real name and with some added
characters at the end of your twitter-handle, because the algorithm says so.

Facebook has Instagram, which is way way way more popular and relevant than
twitter.

I don't quite get how anybody still thinks that twitter can grow the same way
as other social networks do?

Twitter has found its niche users: somehow web developers, designers and indie
game developers seem to love it.

But if you have to explain to non tech-savy people more than 5 minutes why
they should use it, then it's clear that it's not for everyone.

Celebrities have moved to instagram and once you've lost a user it's very
unlikely that they'll come back.

------
mtmail
I'd say the rumors are made up. While in the headline there it's not mentioned
in the article itself. Why would the stock go down if there were takeover
rumors?

~~~
nordic_nomad
This is a good observation. All I can think of is that generally the impact of
unconfirmed take over offers that might not happen is significantly less than
missing earnings projections.

I imagine if anything ends up gaining steam you'll see people jump on board
hoping for a premium on the stock purchase.

